# شرح وكتالوجات للمبات الطبية حمل الان



## abusimbel (13 يوليو 2007)

يسعدنا ويشرفنا ان نشارك معكم فى موضوع هام جدا وهو موضوع اللمبات الطبية ولمبات التعقيم ولمبات الميكروسكوبات مرفق لكم كتالوج لجميع انواع لمبات الاجهزة الطبية ونحن على استعداد للرد عليكم بخصوص جميع انواع اللمبات وارجو من ادارة المنتدى ترك البريد الخاص بى للدر على جميع اسئلتكم حيث اننا متخصصون فقط فى جميع انواع لمبات الاجهزة الطبية والعلمية والمعملية.

الأسئلة والاستفسارات تكون من خلال الملتقى لتعم الفائدة للجميع.


----------



## abusimbel (13 يوليو 2007)

حاولت احمل الملف ولم يصلح انا اسف جدا المشكلة فى الموقع


----------



## abusimbel (13 يوليو 2007)

الحمدلله تم رفع الملف الان يوجد به لمبات لجميع الاجهزة ارجو الدراسة والافادة ونحن على استعداد للرد عليكم بخصوص بجميع النوعيات توجد نوعيات غير مدرجة فى الكتالوج وهذه النوعيات موجودة لدينا بالتفصيل 
نوضح الكلام اكثر
بخصوص كشافات العمليات هناك نظامين النظام الاول هو تحديد اسم المنتج مثال كشاف هنالوكس موديل رقم0000 بناء علية سوف نوضح اللمبات المطلوبة لها وعلى هذا المثال سوف نحدد


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (14 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو الخليل (18 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير واحسن الله اليك وزاد في علمك وبصيرتك


----------



## نسيم الخلد (18 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الطيب وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abusimbel (20 يوليو 2007)

اشكركم على الكلمات الطيبة ولاكن انا ارغب فى تقديم الكثير الذى يخدم مجالات كثيرة نحن اما علم يعتبر موجود ويجب ان يقيم حيث اننى لاحظت ان الغرب الاعتماد الكلى على الاضاءة فى المجال العلمى والعملى وانا معكم للمناقشة فى اى موضوع يخص اللمبات الطبية


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم .

اهلا وسهلا بك اخي لدي بعض الأسئلة بخصوص المصابيح والتمس من جنابك الأجابة .

1- مصابيح الهلوجين لها مضار على جسم الأنسان ممكن توضيح ذلك , وماهي البدائل .

2- مصابيح الهالوجين ذات القدرة العالية 150 وات مثلا تشع حرارة حينما نقترب منها كيف يمكننا 

تلافي هذه الحرارة .

3- لماذا نتجنب من لمس مصابيح الهالوجين بالأصابع .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## somy (21 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخوي علي هالمعلومات الجميلة


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (21 يوليو 2007)

رائع اخي العزيز
اما عن سؤال اللمس
فالبخار الصادر عن اليد يلتصق ببلور اللمبة فيشكل حاجزا لازاحة
الحرارة و لو لبرهة زمنية ضئيلة جدا


----------



## abusimbel (31 يوليو 2007)

اخى الكريم بخصوص اللمبات الهالوجين فهى اقل ضرر على الانسان ولاكن يجب ان تعلم انها بها نسبة بسيطة جدامن uv ولاكن نسبة الضرر فية قليلة 
انا ارغب فى معرفة لماذا تم تحديد لمبات 150وات اكمل السؤال لاى جهاز تعمل هذه اللمبات هل من الممكن ان تحدد لنا ارجو ان تحدد كم فولت تعمل هذه اللمبات واذا كان لك بيان عن لمبة معينة سوف ارسل لك تفاصيل دقيقة عن اللمبةالتى تحددها بشرط ان تكون لمبات اجهزة علمية وليست لمبات منزلية حيث ان لمبات المنازل هذه اللمبات غير ضارة على الانسان وذلك لان لايوجد فيها uv اما اللمبات العلمية فيها uv بنسب متفاوتة حسب الاجهزة ارجو ان اكون اجبت عن اسئلتك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (31 يوليو 2007)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> السلام عليكم .
> 
> اهلا وسهلا بك اخي لدي بعض الأسئلة بخصوص المصابيح والتمس من جنابك الأجابة .
> 
> ...





الأخوة الأعزاء .

تحية طيبة .

الأسئلة واضحة جدأ .

بالنسبة للسؤال 2 هناك مصابيح تستخدم في اجهزة الأسنان بقيمة 150, 100 , 70 , 55 واط 12 فولت او 24 فولت .
وايضا هناك جهاز لايت كيور لتصلب حشوة الأسنان يستخدم فيها المصابيح الأنفة الذكر .
وبسبب شدة انارتها تشع حرارة عالية تكون مصدر ازعاج وامتعاض للطبيب والمريض .
السؤال كيف نتلافي الحرارة من هذه المصابيح .

وسؤال اخر .
4- كيف نزيد من شدة الأنارة او الأضاءة المستخدمة في الأجهزة الطبية دون تشتتها واضمحلالها .

البغدادي :81:


----------



## abusimbel (4 أغسطس 2007)

من والضح اخى العزيز انك تعمل فى اجهزة او باللغة العامة ان تعمل فى ماكينات الاسنان ولاكن الذى احب ان اوضحة لك امر هام جدا بخصوص الكشافات فى كرسى الاسنان هى واردة من الشركات المصنعة بهذه المواصفات ومن المفروض انه توجد فلاتر تعمل على عمل الضوء للوصول الى فم المريض باسلوب صحيح والنقطة التى انت ترغب فى التعرف عليها ماهى اسبا ب الحرار الصادرة على المريض والدكتور اولا هذه الظاهرة تبداء بعد ان يقوم الدكتور بتغير اللمبة الاصلية الواردة مع الجهاز ومن الممكن ان تتاكد من ذلك بالرجوع الى اى طبيب اسنان خلاصة الموضع انه يجب تركيب لمبات اصلية من وكيل الجهاز نفسه لماذا لان هذه اللمبات ليست هالوجين ولاكن مصنعة من مواد اخرى حتى تكون مصدر اضائة فقط للدكتور والمريض وليس مصدر حرارة وسوف اشرح لكم عن المواد التى يتم تصنيع هذه اللمبات منها ولذلك بتعتبر هذه اللمبات مرتفة السعر استكمال لهذا الكلام توجد نفس اللمبات المذكور بعالية هالوجين ولاكن هذه اللمبات تشع حرارة مع الضوء ارجو ان اكون اجبت على سؤالكم ولاكن سوف اوضح لكم عن المادة التى يتم تصنيع اللمبات منها علما بانها ليست اللمبات الزينون


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 أغسطس 2007)

م. محمد عبد الحميد قال:


> رائع اخي العزيز
> اما عن سؤال اللمس
> فالبخار الصادر عن اليد يلتصق ببلور اللمبة فيشكل حاجزا لازاحة
> الحرارة و لو لبرهة زمنية ضئيلة جدا



شكرا لك اخي الكريم تحليل علمي صحيح .

جزاك الله خير جزاء .

البغدادي .


----------



## المسلم84 (24 مارس 2008)

يعطيكم العافية شباب..ز
بس الملف مو راضي ينزل وهااي مو اول مرة....


----------



## سونار (28 مارس 2008)

thank you are the best


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يجازيك كل خير


----------



## tdm (7 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيم العافية


----------

